# Best Mods to cure wheel hop and rear squatting



## Left Coaster (Jan 20, 2008)

I just wanted to get your opinions on which mods will best improve wheel hop control and rear squattting on an 06, six speed car. Things like a one peice drive shaft, the harrop diff cover, pedders bushings, and the BMR rear sway bar all claim to help but what really works? Thanks for the info in advance. Also, have heard about an aftermarket solid rear suspension set up, any updates?


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

The squating issue is due to the springs.

As for wheel hop there is no all in one cure all for that. A Harrop cover will help but it is more so a combination of parts that really help. Just springs, bushings and a cover will make alot of difference.


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

i have the drag bags it seems to help a little not bad for 100$ you really just have to learn the car i ran 13.1 with no wheel hop and did not leave as hard as i could


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I've added BMR drag bags and Pedders "0" drop rear drag springs and that has helped a lot.


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

drag bags do a good job with the wheel hop and also with the sagg, so all in all not to bad for $100


----------



## EZ SPEED (May 21, 2007)

Drag bags FTW :cheers


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

People keep saying drag bags but why buy a $30,000 car then band-aid fix the suspension?

Spend the money on upgrades.


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

cody6.0 said:


> People keep saying drag bags but why buy a $30,000 car then band-aid fix the suspension?
> 
> Spend the money on upgrades.


Because they work and work well. :confused


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Check out the pedders street 1 package. That's next on my list of upgrades. I would also add the rear sway bar and endlink bushings as well. :cheers

GTO


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Lift right foot.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Lift right foot.


:lol: Now what would be the fun in that?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Devils3023 said:


> Check out the pedders street 1 package. That's next on my list of upgrades. I would also add the rear sway bar and endlink bushings as well. :cheers
> 
> GTO


altho the package will do some good, drag bags will do more. also IMHO you can do better in pricing than the pedders kits. the swaybar and endlink bushings are extremely marginal. i've done just about everything to the rear suspension and i can say the best cures (not bandaids) for hop are (in order of importance): *TIRES* (if you don't spin you don't hop), bags, shocks, x-member bushes, harrop cover, springs, optional diff insert if you don't have the Harrop, inner and outer control arm bushes and one piece drive shaft


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

No issues here "yet" with wheel hop, however my 06 GTO (M6) does not truly hook-up until the higher RPM’s of 2nd. Questions is; will Drag Bags help to minimize wheel spin? If so I will order them PDQ…Thanks for the feedback…:cheers


----------



## Stevo (May 11, 2008)

I like the 1 1/2 pedders drag springs along with all of the pedders rear suspension goodies.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Left Coaster said:


> I just wanted to get your opinions on which mods will best improve wheel hop control and rear squattting on an 06, six speed car. Things like a one peice drive shaft, the harrop diff cover, pedders bushings, and the BMR rear sway bar all claim to help but what really works? Thanks for the info in advance. Also, have heard about an aftermarket solid rear suspension set up, any updates?


DRAG Bags may help a little with your M/6


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Stevo said:


> I like the 1 1/2 pedders drag springs along with all of the pedders rear suspension goodies.


oh my you drank the kool aide  no, pedders (or anybody else's bits) will HELP but it's no cure. in cause you've tuned in late it's spinning of the tires and the IRS that cause the problem. up the power, you'll get hop back.


----------



## Stevo (May 11, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> oh my you drank the kool aide  no, pedders (or anybody else's bits) will HELP but it's no cure. in cause you've tuned in late it's spinning of the tires and the IRS that cause the problem. up the power, you'll get hop back.


Right now I have 475 rwhp and no wheel hop.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Stevo said:


> Right now I have 475 rwhp and no wheel hop.


even peddlers say that you need more stuff than they sell and their bits will only help. at 475 with just a pedders kit i'd say you either have an auto, great tires or you haven't given it a hard launch at the track. i just don't want someone thinking that if they get the super macho strip III that it's the end all of solutions. there are people with just tires and bags getting the same result as you at the track but they launch really well too on great tires.


----------



## Stevo (May 11, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> even peddlers say that you need more stuff than they sell and their bits will only help. at 475 with just a pedders kit i'd say you either have an auto, great tires or you haven't given it a hard launch at the track. i just don't want someone thinking that if they get the super macho strip III that it's the end all of solutions. there are people with just tires and bags getting the same result as you at the track but they launch really well too on great tires.


NOw I know that my stock clutch will not hold the power. So I will let you know how well my pedders goodies work after I get a new clutch. I did get to do a 4500 rpm dump but the clutch slipped in first I ran a 12.40


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

a good set a springs and shocks and Rear cross-member to chassis bushes will eliminate axle tramp in most cases


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Noob here! what are drag bags???


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Inflatable bags that go inside the rear coil spring to help keep them from squatting so hard under acceleration. I've been running them in my `65 for about 10yrs now. :cool


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

*Final Cure*

If someone gets completely desperate i have one of probably several solutions to completely cure the wheelhop. 

i have not tried every part individually.
4xMonroe GT Sport gas shocks + 4 King Springs Heavy Duty Progressive Springs,
Gforce 1320 complete halfshafts with axle stubs, 2 piece driveshaft rated at 1000 hp. 

I do have hotchkiss swaybars aswell as poly bushings on the radius rod, top shocks and swaybar bushings. However they probably isn´t involved in helping wheel hop.

A lot of money to cure the issue but its way gone now!!


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

if any one has a design ideals let me now. i have a machine shop. full cnc operation. In Colorado. make it worth are wile please.


----------



## LSGUNBK (Nov 15, 2011)

*Drive shaft*

i hear my drive shaft clickig away at low speeds and high gear...what can i do to preent it from going againn---a diff brace? one oiece drive shaft> is the tranny bulproof--?


----------

